# wtf?! traffic ticket in Zurich 2 months after the fact?



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

I stand corrected. Nevertheless, I wasn't willing to rely on the leeway!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Personal rule of thumb in unfamiliar terriorty - drive about as fast as the average local traffic. Even more so when without my radar detector.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Switzerland is ridiculous. A friend of mine received a ticket for going 1 km/h to fast!!

A swedish dude got caught with a Mercedes SLS doing 290 kph.

Possible fine: 1.08 million franks.

Car was impounded.










http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/bern/schwede-muss-auto-und-billett-in-der-schweiz-lassen-152922


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

chrischeung said:


> Personal rule of thumb in unfamiliar terriorty - drive about as fast as the average local traffic. Even more so when without my radar detector.


Even with Detector is tough. More and more spot that detector just doesn't go off. I am not sure if the cops are more savy or some new types of radar that make it less sensitive to detector.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> Switzerland is ridiculous. A friend of mine received a ticket for going 1 km/h to fast!!


Assuming you mean 1kph above the applicable leeway/tolerance: A speed limit is by definition ... well, guess what ... a LIMIT, so why should there be any exceptions? :dunno:

A speeding fine because of 1kph has happened about 3 times to me so far during the last 25 years... but I'm usually blaming myself for not having noticed the camera earlier!


----------



## petejp (Mar 1, 2009)

b-y said:


> I can just see the email exchange...
> 
> Dear Pete:
> 
> ...




Having a dual citizenship with the EU, I know they would hunt me down!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Gran Turismo said:


> Assuming you mean 1kph above the applicable leeway/tolerance: A speed limit is by definition ... well, guess what ... a LIMIT, so why should there be any exceptions? :dunno:
> 
> A speeding fine because of 1kph has happened about 3 times to me so far during the last 25 years... but I'm usually blaming myself for not having noticed the camera earlier!


Because detection devises are known to be not 100% accurate. There is always error somewhere. For example, aiming accuracy is known to be +/- some feet or meter and speed calculation is also +/- some. For a same speed, different brand of detector and different angle can yield different speed. That's why cops (at least in states) don't catch you until you reach above the allowance so that there is no dispute. Just as Cops can't do anything if you speed up next to a slow moving car and move pass the cop together. Detectors wouldn't be able to give a good read. Just like fighter jets stack closely to evade true radar reading.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Agreed - the only sure way to not get a ticket is to not speed. A detector just improves your odds of not getting caught, or gives you more confidence driving, since you don't need to monitor your speed as much to ensure you are below the limit, and not wondering if there is a cop around the corner. It also won't save you when you speed excessively.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

mason said:


> Because detection devises are known to be not 100% accurate. There is always error somewhere.


Exactly, and that's the very reason why the (measurement method depending) 3/5/7kph leeways I've mentioned in a previous post do always apply. 
But if your measured speed was 1kph above the applicable leeway, then you'll get a fine, period. There's absolutely no reason for any additional "grey zone" above the officially published leeways at the cop's or authorities' discretion, as there's no need to jeropardize our constitutional equal rights principles here.


----------

